
Does WeWork Work? Don't Write Off the Innovative Shared Office Concept Yet - utternerd
https://reason.com/2019/10/07/does-wework-work-dont-write-off-the-innovative-shared-office-concept-yet/
======
dvtrn
_Even if it doesn 't, it will have paved the way for dozens of similar
companies operating with variations on its co-working model_

Correct me if I'm off the mark here but no it hasn't? I feel that the path was
already paved via locally owned/operated (and sometimes locally franchised)
coworking spaces who have existed and fared well before the likes of WeWork
and even Regus.

